# Little turkey Porn



## Retiredducker (Oct 11, 2011)

Took a little walk this morning..found these guys hanging' around


----------



## stinky reinke (Dec 13, 2007)

Sweet pics!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## fishineveryminuteofit (Mar 31, 2011)

Jealous.


----------



## lastflighttaxidermy (Jul 12, 2010)

Nice. Been seeing lots of those.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Awesome!


----------

